# 1997 Altima stalls at stoplights, low idle



## Imqwerky (Aug 23, 2006)

Ever since we got this car, it has had this problem. We bought it used with 70K miles. The engine is very clean: new spark plugs, clean air filter, no oil in the distributor.

We took it back where we bought it and they said they replaced a sensor (didn't tell us which one, but am thinking oxygen sensor).

We put one bottle of fuel injector cleaner in. Too early to see benefits of that.

We also had the fuel filter replaced: mechanic said it was full of dirt.

Any help you can give would be appreciated.

Amy


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

sounds to me that you might have the ever wonderful intake leak. Its a pretty common thing with these cars it seems. 

To test for this take a can of carb cleaner and spray around the intake manifold. If you hear the idle "race" (raise) then you'll confirm that you have a leak. If you do have one, the gasket itself is pretty cheap but labor with set you back quite a bit, I've seen alot of quotes over $400 posted here. If you do a search for it you'll find out a bit more information and a few walkthroughs on how to do it.

The only other thing I could recommend is to continue on with your tune-up with some plug wires and cap and rotor but i'm not entirely sure it'll help. I'd definately check that gasket.

Also you said its a low idle... does it stay at a constant engine speed or does it vary a few hundred RPMs?

Darktide


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Imqwerky said:


> Ever since we got this car, it has had this problem. We bought it used with 70K miles. The engine is very clean: new spark plugs, clean air filter, no oil in the distributor.
> 
> We took it back where we bought it and they said they replaced a sensor (didn't tell us which one, but am thinking oxygen sensor).
> 
> ...



Regardless if the engine light is on or not, bring the car to an Autozone, and they'll scan the computer for free and give you the code. From there we'll be better able to assist you. Addtionally, do as Darktide mentioned gasket leaks are very common problem.
Frank


----------



## Imqwerky (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I take it Nissan never issued a recall on this problem. Unbelievable.

You will love this: my other car is an Olds Silhouette minivan and yes...it blew the intake manifold gasket. Not pretty. 

Searching the couch for loose change,
Amy


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Imqwerky said:


> Thanks for the info. I take it Nissan never issued a recall on this problem. Unbelievable.
> 
> You will love this: my other car is an Olds Silhouette minivan and yes...it blew the intake manifold gasket. Not pretty.
> 
> ...


If its the intake gasekt you can take it to any reputable mechanica they can handle this job, no need to get porked by a dealer. The again you mentioned "who said girls don't mess with car"


----------

